# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Green Tree Frogs' Tank size

## hannahtheawesomest

I plan on getting 2 adults green tree frogs but how big should the tanks (regular and quarantine)???

----------


## Amy

If you have 2 adults in one tank, ideally you should have a 20 gallon vertical.

----------


## Don

The 20 High tanks are only about 5 dollars more so its worth the extra cash and then set it up vertical.
  There are a pile of threads in titled coustruction journal or build journal that should help in making a door for the front or you can call AAAFrogs and order a front pre-made.

Probably only about 30 bucks for a front plus shipping from them.

----------


## John Clare

I added "bigger" to the poll and put my vote there.

----------


## hannahtheawesomest

Creepy how you can do that.

----------


## Martin

Considering John Clare is not just an admistrator, he is the very founder of Frog Forum, I figure he can do as much as his website managing skill allows him to  :Wink:

----------


## hannahtheawesomest

Its still creepy...

----------


## hannahtheawesomest

But John how big is bigger???

----------


## Martin

If you ask me, you should not ask what the minimum tank size is. It's a strange approach. You should instead ask yourself what the maximum size your wallet and apartment/house can support. I'm personally no fan of this minimun req. approach. When you figure out what size you can get, then check if it's large enough to give them a proper home.

Also, "ideally" they should be in the wild, in the big terrarium our planet created and tries to maintain  :Wink: 
20 gallon is not ideal by any means, but it's certainly better than 10 or 15.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Brian

I also voted for "Bigger". I have a lone one in a 13 Gallon tall tank and I think it's getting too small as it has grown up. A 29 Gallon tall is in the works at which point I will consider getting another american green treefrog*.

Any old 10 gallon aquarium (with a secure lid) should be fine for a quarantine tank. It's only for 1 or 2 months. If you are getting them from the same place and putting them in an empty tank on their own (which is hopefully the case), I don't think a quarantine period is necessary.


*You are talking about American green treefrogs (_Hyla cinerea)_ and not Australian Green Treefrogs (aka Whites, Dumpy, or _Litoria caerulea_) which are a fair bit larger?

----------


## hannahtheawesomest

Change of plans people!!! I am only getting one.

----------

